# snd play and rec on different devices



## susannej (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello again,

I'm currently trying to use different devices for play and record audio. I have a webcam which works for video and an on-board soundcard which works for audio-output.


```
root@snoopy:~ # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm3: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
pcm6: <USB audio> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

my problem is now, I would like to use pcm2 as my default audio-output (play) and pcm6 as my default audio recording device. 

I know the sysctl hw.snd.default_unit switch, but what about the recording device, could it be set seperatly?

Thanks in advance, susanne.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 2, 2020)

Likely not. Which software are you using for recording?


----------



## susannej (Apr 3, 2020)

Currently we are using nextcloud -> talk, which I use with firefox.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 3, 2020)

That looks quite similar to https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2020-March/075658.html.


----------



## susannej (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for your reply, even if mine is late ...

We had a lot of discussion about my installation of Nextcloud... Management decided now to go with Cisco-WEB-Ex ...

Nevertheless, my problem is still the same. As I read in the link, using non-default audio-backends is only available with pulseaudio or pulse-rust backend in firefox.

Which kind of backend would you prefere? Are there any docs about how to configure pulse-rust?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 27, 2020)

susannej said:


> Which kind of backend would you prefer?



Unfortunately I don't have any personal experience there.


----------

